# Rescued Betta



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I was given someone's betta after they found out that I have one. 

It came to me in a tiny dirty bowl with nothing in it besides the fish. The poor little guy, he doesn't have any fins left besides little nubs on the sides and a sad tattered little section underneath! They said that when they got him, he had great long fins. 

He is so skinny, and has trouble swimming, the poor guy! I have him in my 2 gal qt tank right now (going to get him a bigger tank as soon as I can!) 

What can I do to help this poor little thing get better?


----------



## CaPisces (Oct 28, 2010)

These are the things I would do if I were you.
1) Make sure you have a heater in there with him so he isn't fight illness as well as cold. 
2) Turn the flow on the filter down so he isn't being pushed around by the current.
3) Add about 1/2 table spoon of aquarium salt per gallon of water to the tank.
4) This is the most important one, KEEP THE WATER SUPER CLEAN!
5) Maybe some Black Water Extract (Thank you Majerah!)
6) I would put a plant in there because they love to rest on them and its comforting.
Other than that I can't think of much else. 
Good Luck!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree 100% with above.If his fisn are gone,he needs most likely daily waterchanges to grow them back.Regrowth will look clear and eventually gain color.Could take anywhere from a few days to a week or so to show any.Feed pelleted food,or frozen,not flakes or freeze dried.The frozen can be soaked in garlic fro some antiparasitic qualities,and will entice him to eat if he isnt.Flakes and freezedried can swell in the belly and cause swim bladder issues.

Good luck with him,hope he makes it.


----------

